# [gelöst] partitionen für user-accounts ausblenden

## oliver2104

Habe ein Dualboot-Sytem: Win und gentoo

als ROOT möchte ich auf alle vorhandene Partitionen zugreifen.

meine etc/fstab enthält deswegen ua. zb. folgende Zeile:

```
/dev/sdb3    /win4root_only       vfat    nouser,auto        0 0
```

in der etc/sudoers habe ich meinen user-accounts unbeschränkten Zugriff 

auf das Kommando bin/mount gewährt ( für USB-Sticks, CD, etc)

allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass genau die oben genannte partition aus einem 

User-Account gemountet werden kann.

Gibt es da eine Lösung ?Last edited by oliver2104 on Sun Nov 02, 2014 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

wie wäre es mit udisks?

```
udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sr0
```

 zB für CDs

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kann das denn so wie du es jetzt hast, von einem User-Account aus gemountet werden? Der Eintrag nouser ist eigentlich überflüssig, weil das Standard ist. Da musst du nur user eintragen, wenn es der User mounten können darf. Der Knackepunkt bei dir ist das auto. Da wird die Partition beim Booten automatisch eingehängt. Da muss kein User mehr etwas mounten.

Wo ich bei dir aber nicht ganz durchsteige, bei dir gehen die Begriffe mounten und Zugriff durcheinander.

Das Mounten regelst du über die fstab. Und Zugriff hat dann etwas mit den Zugriffsrechten zu tun, die du erteilst. Bei deinen Einstellungen wird das schon mal beim booten gemountet. Das muss dann gar kein User mehr tun. Und der Zugriff ist dann wieder etwas ganz anderes.

----------

## musv

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> in der etc/sudoers habe ich meinen user-accounts unbeschränkten Zugriff 
> 
> auf das Kommando bin/mount gewährt ( für USB-Sticks, CD, etc)
> 
> allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass genau die oben genannte partition aus einem 
> ...

 

USB-Sticks und CDs werden doch mittlerweile über udisks automatisch gemountet. Zumindest hab ich beim letzten Mal blöd geguckt, als ich einen Stick nicht mehr selbst mounten konnte, da der offenbar schon gemountet war. 

Bei den Mountoptionen kannst du angeben, wer das alles mounten darf. 

 *man mount wrote:*   

>        owner  Allow an ordinary (i.e., non-root) user to mount the  filesystem
> 
>               if  he  is  the  owner  of  the device.  This option implies the
> 
>               options  nosuid  and  nodev  (unless  overridden  by  subsequent
> ...

 

Und da Windows-Dateisysteme erst mal keinen Eigentümer haben, setzt du den noch mit uid:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/NTFS-3G

 *wiki ubuntuusers wrote:*   

> "uid" und "gid"
> 
> Mit den Optionen uid=UID und gid=GID werden Benutzer und Gruppe für die Partition simuliert. Für UID und GID kann man wahlweise die numerischen Werte oder die Namen eintragen. Fehlt der Eintrag für gid, so wird die Hauptgruppe des angegebenen Benutzers gewählt. Fehlt hingegen der Eintrag für uid, so erscheint "Root" als Eigentümer. 

 

Die mount-Optionen sollten in der fstab also so ähnlich aussehen (ungetestet):

```
/dev/sdb3    /win4root_only       vfat    rw,noauto,owner,nodev,nosuid,noexec,uid=$uid_berechtigter,gid=$gid_berechtigter,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755
```

Korrektur

```
file_mode=0600,dir_mode=0700
```

sollte natürlich so gesetzt sein, sonst können andere User trotzdem auf die gemountete Partition zugreifen.Last edited by musv on Thu Oct 30, 2014 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oliver2104

Dank Eurer Hilfe und ein wenig selber nachdenken, kann ich das Problem weiter eingrenzen.

denke da gehts um Zugriffsrechte

```
cd /

ls -l
```

liefert eine Liste mit allen Verzeichnissen im root-tree.

Interessant sind dabei folgende Einträge

drwx------  51 root root  1720 28. Okt 14:56 root

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root 16384  1. Jan 1970  win4root_only

das root Verzeichnis mit den Rechten drwx------ macht genau das was ich

mir auch von win4root_only wünsche, nämlich nur von ROOT eingesehen zu werden.

Hab jetzt schon viele fstab-optionen ausprobiert, aber es ist mir noch nicht gelungen

die Zugriffsrechte für win4root_only auf drwx------ zu stellen.

Ausserdem frag ich mich warum da der 1. Jan 1970 im Listing vorkommt.

----------

## Christian99

also, generell stellt man die dateirechte nicht über die mountoptionen, sondern mit chown ein.

Da du aber eine fat partition hast, kann die keine linux dateirechte, sondern du stellst das bei den mountoptionen mit ein, so wie musv es schon gepostet hat.

----------

## oliver2104

Wie gesagt, hab für die vfat-mountoptionen noch keine geeignete Einstellung gefunden.

Habe natürlich den Rat von musv befolgt und diese Zeile in der /etc/fstab gesetzt:

```
/dev/sdb3  /win4root_only  vfat  rw,noauto,owner,nodev,nosuid,noexec,uid=0,gid=0,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755  0 0
```

das sieht zunächts gut aus.

```
cd /

ls -l   
```

 zeigt:drwx------   2 root root    48 28. Okt 14:18 win4root_onlyalso genau wie gewünscht.

Auch erhalten User die MeldungPermission deniedbeim Zugriff auf /win4root_only

allerdings kann ich mir nicht einmal als ROOT den Inhalt von win4root_only anschauen

```
cd win4root_only 

ls
```

ergibt gar nichts bzw. ein leeres Verzeichnis.

Hab auch die fstab-options von noauto zu auto geändert, ändert aber nichts

----------

## Finswimmer

Aber es ist schon gemountet?

noauto/auto wird nur beim Start genutzt.

Im Betrieb musst du mit "mount -a" oder mit "mount /win4root_only" arbeiten.

Überprüfen kannst Du das mit "mount". Das zeigt dir an, was gerade eingehängt ist.

----------

## oliver2104

Nach Neustart mit o.g. fstab-optionen und login als root ist 

/dev/sdb3 noch nicht auf /win4root_only gemountet.

deswegen auch das leere Verzeichnis.

Kann jetzt natürlich als root das Verzeichnis auch manuell mounten:

(weitere mount-optionen muss man angeblich bei einem vorhandenem Eintrag in der /etc/fstab nicht nochmal eingeben)

```
mount /dev/sdb3 /win4root_only
```

jetzt kann ich das Verzeichnis einsehen, leider werden aber durch dieses Kommando die Dateirechte auf

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root 16384  1. Jan 1970  win4root_onlygeändert

und User haben dadurch wieder zumindest Lese-Zugriff

----------

## Christian99

wenn du obengenannte fstab optionen verwendest, musst du "noauto" entfernen, denn das verhindert dass die partition beim booten gemountet wird.

----------

## oliver2104

Hab jetzt eine Lösung gefunden.

die fstab- bzw mount-optionen "file_mode" und "dir_mode"

sind für vfat-partitionen nicht geeignet. 

Stattdessen muss "fmask" und "dmask" verwendet werden.

mit der /etc/fstab Zeile:

```
/dev/sdb3    /win4root_only vfat  rw,auto,owner,nodev,nosuid,noexec,uid=0,gid=0,fmask=177,dmask=077   0 0
```

funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. Hab aber wirklich lang gesucht.

----------

